# my 99 sentra se limited



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am not finished with the car but someday i will be (in about 20 years)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HEY! You stole my damn car and did all those mods! HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

great car... I never want to get rid of it..
I only have 20000 miles on it I want to keep it forever but I might
have to trade it in for a spec v in like a year...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I luv the clean aggresive look of the SE body---(oh how I wish I had it).

I was even considering converting my GXE body to an SE front bumper with fogs and side skirts.... BUT I already have the Extreme front and a pretty good price on the rest of the kit so....

Anyways nice ride--I never really saw a good pic with the wood dash-BUT why did you paint your SE trunk panel????


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I didn't like the grey in it and the reverse lights have that damn ring around them if you know what I mean.

So i took a 97 trunk lid and painted it


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *great car... I never want to get rid of it..
> I only have 20000 miles on it I want to keep it forever but I might
> have to trade it in for a spec v in like a year... *


Damn bro, thats some damn good mileage. must be nice.. I think right now I am somewhere around 54000.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> Damn bro, thats some damn good mileage. must be nice.. I think right now I am somewhere around 54000. *



I bought it at 15000 miles in january....
the 1st owner killed the car the car is far from perfect it has has alot of messed up body work done...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*selrider!!!*

wut did u do with ur grey centerpiece... if u still have it??would u sell it?? let me know


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

whoever had the car before me got in like 20 accidents ,,,, when I bought it the original taillights and lid were not on the car 
the car still need 4000 dollars of body work but i cant afford to pay for that so it will just have to stay dented up lolunless i win the suit i have going against nissan right now......


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*damn*

hope everythings turns out good


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

nice little car, i had 200 sx se 2 door, but your is much pimpin then myne ever was..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

updated pics and i also took off wood trim and painter interior aztec red.... came out pretty good if you ask me!!!!!

i am going for either a red custom paint job or red decals on the outside...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with the red paint job..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Go with the red paint job.. *


ok lets get off the topic of my car!!!!!

bro what happend to your ride,DAMN!!!!
it makes me sad because its like looking at my car...
Btw any bad frame damage?????


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well those pics were from about a month and a half ago. I was heading out to go to Brandsmart to pick up a cd, and it was raining. And I was behind an 94 accord that was behind a toyota pickup. And well the guy in the truck breaked.... Let off the break like he was going to go though a yellow light and then decided not to, breaked like mad... And then the accord. And then I break and I got the shit end of the deal and slid about 300 feet and slamed right into the accord. 

All in all... Its all fixed now, but I was charged with the accident and got a ticket.. Bullshit Florida no fault. I hate Florida insurance companys. But as for damage I needed a new front end, with some body work. The only real damage inturnel was the front support. But she looks great now.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *
> 
> ok lets get off the topic of my car!!!!!
> 
> ...



BTW.. I see you have an auto.. That freaking sucks ass. You got the short end of the deal.

How much are you selling your stocks for? They well fetch a good price ya know. People want em!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

good 2 hear the cars back on the road...


as for the auto part ... my wife..doesn't want to learn stick so even if i wanted one i cant get one!!!

I am only looking for like 250 ,300 for the stocks with the tires..
its not bad for like a gxe or something


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

un needed


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

nice car, but in my opinion, i like the stock sentra tail lights. good job keeping it in good condition. nice white paint. dropping the car a couple inches would look nicer.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i will be dropping it next week i hope....
i am also going back to the se-l tails ......altezza lights suck....i have saw the light...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *i will be dropping it next week i hope....
> i am also going back to the se-l tails ......altezza lights suck....i have saw the light... *



That quote puts a shining light on the rest of my day... THX.  *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Yipes! That interior mod turned out really well. What kind of Aztec red product was it? I'd like to get a hold of it. Thanks.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it was dupi color aztec red paint i thin 4 dollars a can at autobarn.....


came out real good and still looks good months later....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

got my pacesetter header to day along with my ur pulley...

Stromung mid pipe should be in tuesday...
now all i need is to take a pull and see what I will be pushing...

I will take pics..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sel why u go pacesetter? why not join the HS HEADER GB.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

beacuse I only paid $140 and the diffrence between the hp is not enough for me to want to pay 2 or 300 more forit....

the guys at the sr20 forum who have pacesetters talked me into it...

Plus I got the header in two days...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *beacuse I only paid $140 and the diffrence between the hp is not enough for me to want to pay 2 or 300 more forit....
> 
> Plus I got the header in two days... *


he guys at the sr20 forum who have pacesetters talked me into it...

Not a bad point but Ive heard that the Pacesetters do come wit sum problems....

Plus I got the header in two days... [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well a couple of them had for a couple of years and no problem....

the only known problem is the heaader will rust..... so I got the instructions from them to high temp paint it... and now I get to make it any color I want.... and so far out of the many people that has them over there none have cracked that I have heard about...

Plus my father is a welder any way so its kinda a bonus....


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

clean car, I like the se-l's, didn't know waht they looked like, but i like the solid grill, only wish they had one for the 1991 se-r


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can anyone else see my pics cause all i see are X's


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *whoever had the car before me got in like 20 accidents ,,,, when I bought it the original taillights and lid were not on the car
> the car still need 4000 dollars of body work but i cant afford to pay for that so it will just have to stay dented up lolunless i win the suit i have going against nissan right now...... *


Must have been a girl


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

BINGO

It was oened by the finance person at the Nissan dealer... He bought it for his girlfreind....

She really put allot into making the look bad....

Thank God She only had it for 10,000 miles


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Pacesetter Headers*


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Ur Pullies Ultra S*


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Stromung Mid Pipe*


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

How much for just the mid pipe--have U put it on yet???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i paid $256 total that includes shipping and the muffler is on the way from stromung so i might have it on this weekend...

But it is high quality work..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

very nice ride


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks...

I am not doing to much as in looks because I don't need to be worried about where I park my car and who I park next to ...

It really drives me crazy... 
So I guessbI will just keep making my auto faster....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *How much for just the mid pipe--have U put it on yet??? *



I paid $256 with the $45.00 resonator option and shipping...
they forgot to send me the bolts


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how come u went pace setter headers? ( just wanted to know )


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Now that I have them installed I know I made a good choice.
I did allot of reading up on people and thier Ps Header. 
I heard nothing but good things. Even though the quality sucks the power is well worth it. Even if you can get 6-10 whp Out of the PS then it's well worth the $140.00.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Do you still have those stock wheels for sale? I might be interested.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no sorry they were sold to boost boy


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sweet looking car,  .


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks,

I will have pics up soon after all my preformance parts are installed.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *no sorry they were sold to boost boy *


Bad,bad,bad..bad...BAD..bad move.












bad.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i know it's ok.. i have got over them now and moved on


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok,

Just wanted to let all of you know.. that I am in love with my pacesetter header.... yeah the quality is crap but i am not trying to win a show... I guess the ecu finally set in after the paint burnt off from the inside of the header. But let me tell you don't knock it until you try it.

I really noticed a big diffrence. I was getting on to the belt pkwy by Kennedy Airport and I was doing about 35 on the 800ft on ramp and allot of cars were coming so I mashed the auto,it down shifted ... That's the first time I ever snapped back in the seat like that(in my auto sentra anyway) it felt good.

So I say the pacesetter was worth the $140 I paid for it.....
Now I know Hs gives better numbers but I am a poor man with two kids and so I bought cheap power.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

If you like them, thats whats matters the most. Good luck with them. Glad to hear that they are working out well.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it was a little of a pain in the ass with the primaries they had a real big lip that would of held up allot of air....but you get what you pay for... and i know i was not getting any top quality header..

But thanks.. I gotta take pics (amd i didn't break ant studs thank God)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just wondering if you did the high temp paint on the headers. If you did, how did you do it. I might go the PS or OBX route, but not for a long time, or if I can get a HS for a good price.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes I stripped the black paint off the pacesetter and repainted with 1200 silver high heat... high heat paint works out well... but scratched the damn thing getting it in...

but it works for me and nice power gains...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Some new pics*


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Nice looking car!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks


----------

